
Ask HN: Which framework to use for web development? - flask
Flask
Django
======
mtmail
Which car to buy?

There's too many. Unless you can list a couple of requirements and where you
come from (e.g. programming languages you already know, what the company
already uses in-house) it will just be guessing.

From your earlier question
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16193739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16193739),
user re-registered) "Ask HN: Why use Flask instead of Django?" "I have no
programming skill."

First three duckduckgo results for "flask django":

[https://gearheart.io/blog/flask-vs-django-which-is-better-
fo...](https://gearheart.io/blog/flask-vs-django-which-is-better-for-your-web-
app/)

"Django vs Flask vs Pyramid: Choosing a Python Web Framework"
[https://www.airpair.com/python/posts/django-flask-
pyramid](https://www.airpair.com/python/posts/django-flask-pyramid)

[https://www.quora.com/Should-I-learn-Flask-or-Django-Im-a-
be...](https://www.quora.com/Should-I-learn-Flask-or-Django-Im-a-beginner-and-
Im-looking-for-simplicity-and-ease-of-learning?share=1) \- 48 answers

~~~
flask
I have no programming skill. I am learning Python.

------
git-pull
I wrote a detailed article on Flask vs Django last year:
[https://devel.tech/features/django-vs-
flask/](https://devel.tech/features/django-vs-flask/)

In the end, I recommend Django for a web framework over Flask. More
productivity, better extensions, less reinventing the wheel.

Also, I wrote another Django article recently on its usage of import strings:
[https://devel.tech/tips/n/djms3tTe/how-django-uses-
deferred-...](https://devel.tech/tips/n/djms3tTe/how-django-uses-deferred-
imports-to-scale/)

------
sharmi
You have not specified your level of proficiency in Flask or Django.

Also the end goal is not clear. A learning objective or a business?

If it is for learning and assuming you are new to both flask and django, flask
is the better option as you will learn the nuts and bolts of web development.

If on the other hand, it is a serious project, choose whichever you are most
comfortable with. Learning and product release just don't sit well together.
For a product, you need to be releasing as quickly and as often as you can.
That will keep you motivated. A familiar tech will be most suitable.

Assuming you have equal familiarity with Flask and Django, for serious
projects, I would recommend Django. It has much better integrations. After the
initial rampup, adding features will be easy.

Of course, there is also the case of each framework's philosophy suiting your
sensibilities.

~~~
flask
Ihave never programmed earlier. I am new to programming. I just started, and
learning Python through trial and error. I want to make web app that will
allow people to find the nearby hospital, schools, etc.

~~~
happy-go-lucky
Ensure that you are familiar with basics, know how to write and use functions,
decorators, classes plus databases. Then you could think about choosing a web
framework. By then you will have known which one to use for your project.

------
andrei_says_
Rails 5.2 is fantastic and Ruby is an incredible pleasure to work with.

I feel completely spoiled and feel aversion to the overtooling, verbosity and
complexity in pretty much everything else I’ve tried.

Vue.js comes close in its elegance and is fun for SPAs.

------
mod
Start with flask.

It's very small and you won't have wasted any time learning it if you later
choose not to use it.

In reality, you should have both in your toolbelt. I use them both, and at
work I use the two equivalents in ruby (rails & sinatra).

You'll want Django for big crud apps, and you'll want flask for smaller apps
and custom APIs.

------
dmarlow
.NET MVC. I'm just so comfortable and proficient in C#, it's hard to want to
use anything else.

~~~
pcunite
C# and tooling is very nice. Wish it existed for shared web hosting.

------
fake_h4x0r
I prefer Django.

